# Spielbare Demos (fast) ausgestorben?



## Gamer090 (7. Februar 2016)

Hi zusammen

Mich nervt es schon lange wenn ich zu einem Spiel keine spielbare Demo  finde, klar kann ich einfach auf Youtube gehen und mir dort ein paar  Let`s Plays anschauen. Das ist für mich aber nicht das selbe,  schliesslich will ich die Steuerung selber ausprobieren und jeder  empfindet die Spielsteuerung anders. 
Ausserdem ist selber spielen immer noch interessanter und ein anderes  Erlebnis als nur ein Video davon zu schauen, man kann auch andere  Entscheidungen treffen und somit das ganze in eine andere Richtung  lenken.

Ich gehe mal auf die einzelnen Punkte die mögliche Gründe sein könnten etwas genauer ein:



*Kosten*: Eine Demo zu erstellen kostet dem Entwicklerstudio natürlich Geld was auch wieder in die Kasse muss aber kann ein Studio somit nicht mehr Geld machen? Wenn ein Spiel Kostenlos angespielt werden kann, dann weiss ich was mich erwartet und ich kann selber entscheiden ob ich es kaufe oder nicht.
*Angst*: Möglicherweise haben die Entwicklerstudios Angst das die Demo schlecht ankommt und sich das Spiel schlecht verkauft, eine Spielbare Demo muss aber nicht unbedingt Final sein und darf gewisse Fehler enthalten.
*Publisher:* Die Publisher wollen oft das ein Spiel schnellst möglichst auf den Markt kommt um ihr Geld schnell wieder zu haben aber ist es das Wert? Wohl eher nicht, unfertige Spiele verkaufen sich nicht, das hat nur nicht jeder kapiert!

Eure Meinung? 

Soll eine spielbare Demo eine Spiels Pflicht sein für jeden Entwickler? Als Spieler fühlt man sich manchmal einfach nicht ernst genommen von den Studios aber wir sind diejenigen die denen Ihr Gehalt zahlen also sollen sie mal was tun.


----------



## Rayken (8. Februar 2016)

Punkt 2 und 3 trifft es.

Von einem fertigen fertigen oder teilweise fertigen Spiel eine Demo zu erstellen wird nicht so aufwändig sein,
weil es ja schon Programmiert wurde. Hier müssen einfach nur 1-2 LvL zum Download angeboten werden.


----------



## belle (8. Februar 2016)

Das denke ich auch. Man könnte noch zur Angst schreiben, dass nicht alle Facetten eines Games in der Demo vorkommen und vielleicht manch einer vom gezeigten abgeschreckt wird, obwohl im späteren Verlauf der Vollversion einige Elemente enthalten wären, die den User überzeugt hätten. Das ist schwer einzuschätzen.
Immerhin gibt es die Rückgabemöglichkeit gekaufter Games bei Origin. Das ist schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung...


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Februar 2016)

muss ehrlich sagen mich stört das absolut nicht... aber liegt eher daran das ich demos gespielt hab, dachte wtf wasne scheis steuerung... kauf das spiel nicht... 1jahr später steam sale... ach komm was solls und das ding hat ne super steuerung und gameplay... n kumpel der mir bis dahin nkcht sagte das er das game auch hatte mur zu release schon meinte das war bereits bei release so...
und das hate ich mehrmals... ich hab daher bei demos immer so meine probleme diesen zu trauen...

daher denke ich das das angst argument ganz gut hinkommt...
jedoch muss man alles dann von der beta unterscheiyen... im prinzip is ne beta ja ne demo wo man die spieler spieln lässt und die review bzw das feedback sammelt und das game gegebenenfalls anpasst... so gesehen ist ne beta ne demo... halt aber noch im entwiklungsstadoum, wohingegen ne demo eig ein fertiges spiel bzw einen ausschnit zeigen sollte...
egal wie mans dreht.. ich halte nich viel von demos^^ ich trauere ihnen nicht hinterher


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Februar 2016)

Demos sind nie fertig und enthalten viele Fehler die es im fertigem Spiel eigentlich nicht gibt, eine Beta ist zum Teil das selbe. Bei einem Online Spiel also MMO z.B. gibt es keine Demos sondern Betas um den Spielern mal kostenlos zu zeigen wie das Spiel sein kann.

Ich teste lieber eine Demo die nicht ganz das fertige Spiel zeigt als wenn ich jetzt 60€ in ein Spiel investiere das ich nicht will aber ich es nicht mehr zurück geben kann wegen Onlineaktivierung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

Käme bei mir auf das Spiel an da ich mittlerweile eh nur noch wenige Games auf der Liste habe. Eine Beta würde auch wenig bringen da ich eher nur noch Singleplayer bin


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Februar 2016)

Interessant, bei den meisten kommt es darauf an was für ein Spiel es ist, ok ich habe auch schon Spiele gekauft ohne eine Demo davon zu spielen und sie waren gut. Aber sowas mache ich immer weniger, GOG und Steam ist eine Rückerstattung noch einfach aber nicht bei jeder Plattform.


----------



## Krolgosh (11. Februar 2016)

Würde begrüßen das es wieder Demos gibt. Ich kaufe nicht gern die Katze im Sack, und wie Gamer090 schon im Startpost geschrieben hat, es ist was anderes ein Spiel selbst zu spielen oder nur ein Video davon anzusehen.

Ist ja sowieso schade wie sehr sich die ganze Spielebranche entwickelt hat. Betas zähle ich nicht als Demo, vorallem dann nicht wenn man sich darin "einkaufen" muss/kann. "Kaufe das Spiel jetzt und erhalte einen exklusiven Beta-Zugang" etc pp.


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. Februar 2016)

Ich würde auch begrüßen dass es wieder mehr Demos gibt. Wenn möglich mit einer wesentlich reduzierten Dateigröße gegenüber dem vollen Spiel. Nur vernachlässigen die großen Firmen das leider.

Aber immerhin gibt es ein paar Indieentwickler, welche die Demo-Tradition aufrechterhalten. Leider aber nicht mal bei 10% der Spiele.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Interessant, bei den meisten kommt es darauf an was für ein Spiel es ist, ok ich habe auch schon Spiele gekauft ohne eine Demo davon zu spielen und sie waren gut. Aber sowas mache ich immer weniger, GOG und Steam ist eine Rückerstattung noch einfach aber nicht bei jeder Plattform.



Natürlich kaufe ich auch Spiele ohne Demos bzw hatte es getan. Ich bezog mich nur darauf das es Spiele gibt wo ich eben partout nicht weiß die einzuordnen oder mir das Gameplay zusagt. Ich sehe es einfach als Zünglein an der Waage da bei den Videos so einiges nicht richtig rüber kommt


----------

